# WILDCAT Epic bike race



## Wildcatepic (Jun 27, 2011)

Wildcat epic is a two day 100 mile mountain bike experience. Riders will be racing through the beautiful Mohonk preserve, Minnewaska State Park, the Wallkill Rail trail, the Williams Lake in Rosendale, and access to the ‘Larsen Loop,’ as well as 19 private landowners. This two day event will take place in New Paltz, NY on August 13th and 14th. This race is great for experience riders and people new to the scene. Each day competitors will be treated to a remarkable racecourse, fully stocked aid stations, catered meals, and great hospitality. Wildcat Epic is fun for the whole family; so don’t leave your loved ones at home!

For more information visit us at 
www.wildcatepic.com

See you there!


----------



## TheBEast (Jun 27, 2011)

Cool, will check it out.


----------



## Nick (Jun 28, 2011)

I love the longer rides where there is no pressure for time - you can just take your time, chill at the rest stops and shoot the breeze, and just enjoy the weekend. Sounds like a fun event!


----------

